# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Zhegu - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*. zhegu* 

Peisazh me frymë mbytëse që s’të mjafton
Qyteti i betonuar, me pluhur ngjeshur, i pasuvatuar
As shi as diell, as erë as borë, as asgjë
Ritmi i jetës, rrahjet e zemrës së një plaku që s'di ku shkon.

Një vajzë e brishtë, e pafajshme, e ç’përceruar
Shumë koka të ziera, të pabëra të turpëruara
Qyteti i vendosur në perëndim pret lindjen nga s'vjen

I ç'orientuar jam, më akuzojnë, turp nuk u vjen 
Vëndi im me ka humbur , ku ta gjej?!
Me akull mbuluar, në flakë  i përvëluar si ta ndiej?

Dhe akoma ushqehemi me të vërtetën e shtrëmbëruar
Vëndasit e mi bëhen të ikurit që s’kthehen më
Peisazh i zbrazur, boshllku me bollëk, ç’të duhet?!

Nga nëntoka po leviz një farë e re, ç’mrekulli
Ende s'e di por shpresa po ringjallet përsëri
Plaku ka vdekur dhe presim një tjetër fëmijë

Shi dhe diell , borë dhe erë, gjithçka do të kthehet
Nga dheu prej pluhurit të shkundur e të lagur
Prej piknisjes edhe një herë do nisim nga e para
Kete here , andej nga duhet, nga e mbara...  


Ndoshta një ditë do të ngopem me ajër 
Në qytetin tim.......

----------


## ILushaj

Shume e bukur.

----------


## mondishall

Ndoshta një ditë do të ngopem me ajër 
Në qytetin tim.......(nga Zhegu)

Mos prit te ngopem nga vargjet e tua, nese keshtu do vazhdojne.... Krijime te mbara.

----------


## Ra_ORA

poezi e mire, por ka shume retorike.  e ben te lodhshem perfytyrimin

----------


## Rebele

Ka disa shprehje te bukura si:




> Qyteti i vendosur në perëndim pret lindjen nga s'vjen


Por, me duket me teper nje dihatje poetike (?) - rima ne strofen e parafundit me stepi - tejet femijerore. Ndersa, strofa e dyte eshte vulosja e nje shprese te lutur.

----------


## albunkers

> poezi e mire, por ka shume retorike.  e ben te lodhshem perfytyrimin





> Ka disa shprehje te bukura si:
> 
> 
> 
> Por, me duket me teper nje dihatje poetike (?) - rima ne strofen e parafundit me stepi - tejet femijerore. Ndersa, strofa e dyte eshte vulosja e nje shprese te lutur.


faleminderit per kritiken,,, mgjths une kam shkruar mbi 400 poezi ne 10 vjet, kjo eshte e para qe kam bere publike... nuk e shoh veten poet, pasi tani ka me shume se 2 vite qe kam shkruar shume pak, por tek une ne shume raste keshtu krijohen poezite, ne momente te paparashikueshme , vargjet formohen dhe ty te duhet ti hedhesh ne leter,,, 
momente reflektimi ose perjetimi te thelle te dickaje,,, qe mund te jete cdo gje,,, nje pike shiu qe niset per ne det...
p.s1
me behet qejfi qe per disa gjera kam qene dhe une i te njejtit mendim me ju,,, pasi edhe une kam menduar se dy vendet e para jane jo te goditura, e kam thene kete te komentet e Sec mu tremben te bukurat fjale, poezi te cilen une e kam votuar,,, 
p.s2
do te mundohem te kem parasysh kritikat, por zakonisht tek une poezia del vete, nuk jam une ai qe nxjerr ate, une me shume jam nje puntor besnik qe shkruan ate qe i krijohet ne mendje...

----------

